# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc tại Đệ Nhất Nướng - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Nhà hàng Đệ Nhất Nướng*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 104 Yết Kiêu, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> Tel: 04.3941 33 44, Website: www.denhatnuong.vn
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/denhatnuonght.vietnam_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Đệ Nhất Nướng*


Quán có khoảng 200 món Panchan thay đổi theo ngày và hơn 40 món nướng được chế biến từ thịt bò Mỹ, tôm, mực...

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu thưởng thức món ăn tinh tế của người dân Hà Nội, nhà hàng Đệ Nhất Nướng ra mắt với phong cách ẩm thực Hàn Quốc nhưng hương vị được lựa chọn và điều chỉnh phù hợp với người dân thủ đô.



Panchan giá đỗ.
Đệ Nhất Nướng có khoảng 200 món Panchan thay đổi theo ngày. Tại đây, đầu bếp đã gia giảm chút vị cay và chua của Panchan để hợp với người dân Việt Nam, giúp thực khách có thể thưởng thức được tất cả các món ăn.



Sườn bò Đệ Nhất.
Thực đơn của nhà hàng khá phong phú với hơn 40 món nướng được chế biến từ thịt bò Mỹ, thịt lợn, thịt gà đến những món hải sản như tôm, mực, cá được tẩm ướp muối hay tẩm ướp sốt. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận vị tinh túy của gia vị và độ mềm tươi từ thịt, cá theo cách riêng.


Ngoài ra, nơi đây sử dụng bếp nướng than (cách nướng truyền thống mang hương vị đặc trưng), giúp tôn thêm vị ngọt tự nhiên của món nướng. Nhà hàng đã sử dụng cách nướng an toàn và tiện lợi bằng cách trang bị hệ thống ống hút khói hiện đại từ Hàn Quốc, cùng với sự chọn lọc kỹ lượng chất lượng than sử dụng. Tất cả nhằm mang đến cho thực khách Việt món nướng ngon nhưng vẫn đảm bảo yêu cầu về sức khỏe.


Nhà hàng nằm ở một vị trí khá đẹp với chỗ để ôtô rộng rãi, miễn phí, cùng 3 tầng phục vụ 120 lượt khách với 4 phòng VIP, trong đó có 3 phòng VIP có thể trình chiếu phục vụ hội thảo.

Chào đón xuân Quý Tỵ, Đệ Nhất Nướng tổ chức chương trình khuyến mại tặng rượu vang cho bàn từ 4 người trở lên và tặng voucher trị giá 100.000 đồng cho tất cả khách hàng đến dùng bữa





> *Nhà hàng Đệ Nhất Nướng*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 104 Yết Kiêu, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> Tel: 04.3941 33 44, Website:www.denhatnuong.vn
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/denhatnuonght.vietnam_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Đệ Nhất Nướng*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## wildrose

nhà hàng sang trọng wa'

----------


## littlegirl

có vẻ hấp dẫn đây

----------


## vemaybayq

Ảm thức của hàn quốc thì tuyệt rồi...Mình thích ăn kim chi lắm... :Smile: ..cay cay ngọt ngọt

----------


## candy152011

Kim chi tuyệt nhất...I love kim chi-Hàn Quốc

----------


## hongstyle

Mình đi ăn ở đây mấy lần rồi, đồ nướng kết hợp với các món cơm canh và nẩu rất là ngon và hợp lý không chê vào đâu cả! Các món panchan mình thấy ngon lăm mình cũng rất là thích món Kim chi cải thảo hjhj các mẹ đi ăn ở đây là rất hợp lý đó vì nếu có con nhỏ nhân viên sẽ nhiệt tình giúp mình bế con hoặc cho con ăn giúp mình nên ngồi ăn cũng thoải mái! Mình mới đi ăn hôm 20/3 vừa rồi là vào thứ 4, cũng chẳng nghĩ gì đâu đến lúc ăn nhân viên nhà hàng nói nhà mình được miễn phí 5 cốc coca tươi vì nhà mình có 5 người đi ăn mà vào thứ 3 thứ 4 hàng tuần mỗi người sẽ được free 1 coca tươi hjhj! Mà mình đọc trên standy để trên bàn thấy giời thiệu về các chương trình khuyến mại hay lắm các mẹ ak ví dụ như thứ 2 mình gọi 1 suất sườn bò đệ nhất thì được tặng thêm 1 suất, thứ 3,4 free coca tươi mình vừa nói, rồi chủ nhật có giờ vàng giảm giá 20% nói chung là hay lăm! Mình đi ăn còn được tặng voucher 100k nữa cơ cứ 300k được trừ 100k không giới hạn số lượng vì thế nếu tổ chức tiệc nhiều tiền sẽ được trừ rất nhiều tiền đó! Hiện tại mình đã tích được 10 voucher 100k rùi đó ai mún dùng để đi ăn mình sẽ để lại cho 10k 1 cái lấy tiền mời các mẹ uống cafe hjhj

----------


## ngocngalady

Ukm đi ăn ở đây mới biết tuy mới mở nhưng đồ ăn rất ngon và vừa miệng, nhiều chương trình khuyến mại dành cho khách hàng để mình cảm thấy thoải mái nhât, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo và thân thiện! Đi ăn ở đây là hợp lý! chúc các mẹ vui vẻ!

----------


## lovetravel

mk chưa ăn món sườn bò bao h  :Frown:

----------


## beanvatom

Trông cũng ổn đấy. Cuối tháng SN voi đi thử cái xem nào. Mà hình như trông giống giống nhà hàng nào ở TH-NC đúng ko các bác nhỉ. :Gun Bandana:

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn nhà thật là sang trọng và đồ ăn rất hấp dẫn

----------


## missan

Nhìn nhà hàng đẹp và sang trong, trông rất hấp dẫn.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn cái miếng sườn mới hấp dẫn làm sao

----------

